# Attacked by GSD - longish



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Towards the end of a nice walk in the woods we were approaching the entrance/exit and coming towards us was a woman with 3 dogs, 2 GSDs and a husky. She saw me coming so she leashed one GSD and the Husky. I leashed my dog. I assumed she allowed the 2nd GSD loose because she trusted its behavior. Bad assumption. The free one was a very large sable of indeterminate gender and it came after my female very aggressively. My dog only weighs 70 pounds and is very mild mannered. This dog attacked her and fortunately did not draw blood and the attack was brief. Probably just a show of dominance, but very convincing. I stood aside and let them go by without saying a word because I knew I would have said something way over the top with a lot of expletives. The owner just said "Sorry" and passed by. When we were 100 yard beyond them I heard some dog crying and yelping but it was too far to see what was going on. I could only guess that she was punishing the offender ......... way too late. Some people shouldn't own dogs, much less 3 of them.
What would you have done?


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I would have at least said something to the lady, who now just got away with her stupid behavior. Not saying anything may not have let her know that she should have had her dog on a leash... or that it upset you and was totally unacceptable on her part.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I personally would have kicked the offending dog as soon as I saw it come walking/running towards my dog. I have done it before and would do it again


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

her dog would have been attacked by me and i would 
of had some choice words for her.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

I really believe when walking in the woods you should carry yourself a very large thick stick to use not only on the teraine, but as a weapon to defend yourself or your dog, I always carry one with me, just in case, have been very lucky have never had to use it before.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

I kick dogs too..and hard! We were enjoying a walk and came across a lab/pit mix unleashed..owner staring off into the river. The dog came at us, hackling and I kicked it as hard as I could in the breast bone. Stopped the dog briefly, it came again, and I kicked again. Owner was too dog-stupid to do anything. Wouldn't you know, another pit mix comes barreling down the hill, I kicked it too!! Then the two unleashed dogs went after each other, and I high tailed it.

No owner apologized. You can't cure stupid.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Probably nothing different than what you did.

I'm assuming she's somewhat responsible considering she took the time to leash 2 of the 3 dogs. Sometimes we're all surprised by something our dogs do. It could have been the first time something like that happened and she might have learned her lesson and won't do it again. Or maybe not and she's completely clueless.

Hopefully it's the former.

Glad all was OK in the end.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have animal control on speed dial on my cell. I havent had to use it but if any loose dog ever tries to attack my dog, after we are safe I WILL call and report it.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

It's hard to say what I would have done in that situation without having actually been there. I probably would have kicked the dog out of reflex and without much thought. Once the shock wore off, I probably would have had some very harsh words for the woman, or simply walk away in disbelief at the woman's lack of concern or responsibility (like only bringing 2 leashes on a 3-dog walk). Do you think the other dog was possibly acting out of protectiveness for it's owner? In any case, the dog's owner clearly dropped the ball on this one. Glad everyone walked away unscathed.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I deal with off leash dogs pretty much every day. Most days all goes well but occasionally a dog gets a little nasty with Rafi (or whichever of my dogs was there at the time). I walk tall and carry a big voice.  Something like that happens I use my big voice to tell the dog (or dogs) to knock it off. Most of the time that gets the other dog backing up very quickly. If I need to be more convincing I put my body into (and no, I'm not a big person at all). 

I would not kick or hit another dog (or my own dog) unless it was more than just posturing or a little scuffle. If things escalated I would instruct the other person to grab their dog by the back legs and pull them out of the fight. I have used my foot to push another dog back but would not kick another dog as that could cause a lot of problems (and risk me getting bitten). 

I have also broken up bad dog fights (not involving my own dog) using a squirt bottle and squirting the aggressor in the eyes with water while someone else pulls them out of the fight.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

ponyfarm said:


> I kick dogs too..and hard! We were enjoying a walk and came across a lab/pit mix unleashed..owner staring off into the river. The dog came at us, hackling and I kicked it as hard as I could in the breast bone. Stopped the dog briefly, it came again, and I kicked again. Owner was too dog-stupid to do anything. Wouldn't you know, another pit mix comes barreling down the hill, I kicked it too!! Then the two unleashed dogs went after each other, and I high tailed it.
> 
> No owner apologized. You can't cure stupid.


lol that actually made me laugh.

I would personally never let my dog off the leash in a public area.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

BowWowMeow said:


> I deal with off leash dogs pretty much every day. Most days all goes well but occasionally a dog gets a little nasty with Rafi (or whichever of my dogs was there at the time). I walk tall and carry a big voice.  Something like that happens I use my big voice to tell the dog (or dogs) to knock it off. Most of the time that gets the other dog backing up very quickly. If I need to be more convincing I put my body into (and no, I'm not a big person at all).
> 
> I would not kick or hit another dog (or my own dog) unless it was more than just posturing or a little scuffle. If things escalated I would instruct the other person to grab their dog by the back legs and pull them out of the fight. I have used my foot to push another dog back but would not kick another dog as that could cause a lot of problems (and risk me getting bitten).
> 
> I have also broken up bad dog fights (not involving my own dog) using a squirt bottle and squirting the aggressor in the eyes with water while someone else pulls them out of the fight.


This is similar to what I would do. I was walking Molly when someone left their dog chained to the railing on their steps. The dog broke off the leash and charged at us. I got in between the dog and Molly and screamed(I am a loud screamer.) and the neighbor heard me and came out and got ahold of the dog. I didn't have to kick the dog or anything. And neither dog was hurt nor was any human.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> When we were 100 yard beyond them I heard some dog crying and yelping but it was too far to see what was going on. I could only guess that she was punishing the offender ......... way too late.


What an .


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Thats a hard call, but i do agree that if its a fairly public area and theres people and dogs walking in this place i would also keep my dogs leashed, then if something happens you have better control and can fend off a loose dog.........

in most cases an assertive body lauguage with a strong voice will detour most dogs, but there are those that a bit more is necessary.....i always carry a deterant spray and a thick walking stick......teaching your dog to get behind you can also be valuable in emergency situations so you can take care of the problem........

anything can happen when your out in public, there are to many ignorant dog people in this world, so you always need a plan of action just in case.......i would have definitely said something to the owner, why she bothered to leash the other two and not the one is beyond me especially in a pack walk, the attacking GSD was being the big man in the group he obviously took it upon himself to feel the need to react and show dominance, so definitely lack of thinking on his owners part.........


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Well depending on my mood I can be a real witch sometimes. I probably would have said "Oh thanks for asking if my dog is ok!" And then after hearing her dog cry I would have yelled out something like "Now your gonna punish him for your stupidity?" If there was any way to witness it with my camera I would have reported her for abuse.

I hate stupid owners and have no patience for them. I have found over the years that for many it is not a lack of knowing but a lack of caring and the attitude of the world revolves around them. If a dog breaks loose or gets free from the yard I do not blame the owner, it happens to every dog owner.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it would depend on my mood as well, but one thing that really peeves me is unleashed dogs when mine is leashed and minding her own business.

Mine would have probably done more damage to her dog , she does not appreciate dogs charging up in her face and eee gads starting a fight? She'd have been letting him have it


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think I would have kicked the dog but I certainly would have yelled at the owner with a mouth that any construction worker would be proud of. 

When I see a dog coming, I put Jax behind me so the dog would have to go around me or through me.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I carry a walking stick with me when walking my two and always try to keep my distance, but in a case like this I would body block, and try to push the dog back with the stick. It happens to me all the time but it is always Chihuahua's that come at us....and the owner's are always baffled as to why it concerns me that their little ankle biter is charging at two big GSD's!! I try to educate them, saying that if there were to be a scuffle, my dogs would win and their's would be seriously hurt, but it never seems to sink in...as said above...you can't fix stupid!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know what I would have done either, but carrying a walking stick is a good idea for next time. Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> I try to educate them, saying that if there were to be a scuffle, my dogs would win and their's would be seriously hurt, but it never seems to sink in...as said above...you can't fix stupid!!


Try telling them their dog is PREY or FOOD.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, I don't have a problem kicking the crap out of a dog coming after mine. Especially if mine is smaller and not a fighter.

I do wish you'd called animal control. The woods you were in - was it a park or something? If so, call management and warn them about that woman and her dogs.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i walk with my dogs alot in my town,........its amazing how many dogs are out loose in their yards and the owners are right there when we walk by and come running out, alot of times the owners don't seem to care or do not think that maybe its not a good idea to run up to strange dogs..........running out like that is rude dog behavior and is not percieved well by my dogs.....i think its even worse when i have my two dogs because of the pack mentality........the best thing in that situation since the owners don't have control of their dogs is to try and keep moving rather than stop.......if an aggressive dog runs out, the plan is to get my dogs behind me and fend it off myself.........if we were to meet a loose aggresssive dog without an owner, i would definitely use the pepper spray and or the walking stick......i would love to carry a taser for really bad encounters.........lol


----------



## starrluvsjackson (Feb 24, 2011)

Its one thing to have your dog attacked by say a friends dog if they are in the same yard for whatever reason and you know well it can happen (my boy got picked on by 2 dogs in the one day) but if it was that situation and a total strangers dog attacked mine? i'd probably go for the dog to get it off mine as well then go for the owner with some very strong words!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yep, i can recall many times when i have said some choice words to idiots with loose dogs.........although, i have learned through the years, sometimes its better to keep my mouth shut and just do what i have to do........lol


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sorry this happened to you & your girl.

I honestly don'y know what I would have done. In this situation I'm alone with my dog, she's has 3 & one that is out of her control. If I start yelling or attempt to kick her dog, what are the other ones going to do seeing this happen? If I get really upset, my dog's emotions will escalate. This is tough and *knock on wood* this never happens to me.

Is it common for males to attack/go after females like this?


----------



## susee (Apr 18, 2011)

I wonder about carrying a little spray bottle of cittronella. The Councils here hire out those citronella collars to people for barking issues, so a *specific concentration couldnt be dangerous, but a spray at them as they approach..... may be enough to turn them away, its reeeeeeeeally frightening walking and some dog comes flying out i n front of you


----------



## susee (Apr 18, 2011)

debbiebrown said:


> yep, i can recall many times when i have said some choice words to idiots with loose dogs.........although, i have learned through the years, sometimes its better to keep my mouth shut and just do what i have to do........lol


I soooo relate to you Debbie, and its generally the case 
agressive dog = agressive owner .


----------



## starrluvsjackson (Feb 24, 2011)

susee said:


> I soooo relate to you Debbie, and its generally the case
> agressive dog = agressive owner .


I'd probably be more inclined to mouth off to a female owner than a male lol


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yes, Susee, the more reactive/emotional the owner is, it makes the situation worse......even though its hard not to express ourselves to stupid people in the heat of the moment, its better to have self control........


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

i'll take a bite before i let my dog get attacked.

i was walking bismarck, when i heard a dog bark. thought nothing of it, as it was a ways off, and across a major street (lots of traffic, 6 lane).
next thing i know, i hear a lady screaming and horns honking.
i look over and see a dog charging us.

i put bismarck behind me on a short leash with one hand, and placed myself between the two. when the dog got to us, i grabbed the dog by the scruff and forced it down. the dog looked up at me, and our eyes met. this dog knew then what i was prepared to do to keep my pack safe.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

starrluvsjackson said:


> I'd probably be more inclined to mouth off to a female owner than a male lol


LOL I mouthed off to a male (because I am one) when his pit bull attacked my dog. He threatened to "take me out". He was 20 years younger and 20 pounds heavier. Glad it didn't escalate.

The shepherd that attacked my dog was huge and aggressive and very focused. I wasn't about to get between them. No sireee


----------



## susee (Apr 18, 2011)

Im extra nervous because my Dog has a pacemaker implant in her neck, right in the danger zone where they will first grab, so i dont have any room for that sort of stuff happening, the little battery is really just beneath the skin, feels like a matchbox, but regardless, im just over it, our walks used to be really relaxing and fun, and we went home both feeling great, now, its a major stressout on occasions and leave when i see potential drama arrive.

Most of these people should should not be in charge of anything more than a pet rock.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

yup a swift kick is just what i would have done!


----------



## fgshepherd (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd kick the stupid jerk owner. What a jerk, punishing her poor dog for doing something that dogs just do, she could have and should have prevented it. Ugghhh....


----------



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

I do have a little issue with the people saying they "kicked" the dogs that came after them. I myself have been attacked by a dog (i am 6'3", 220lbs), and saying that so loosely makes it seem like the whole world could just go and kick a dog that was charging them and everything would be fine and dandy. Think about the GSD's on this site and lets see how far you would get by kicking the dog. In most situations it wouldn't get you too far. Until you are faced with that situation, you don't know what you will do. It is one **** intimidating thing seeing any type of medium to large sized dog charging you, much less have the courage to stand up and kick it "square" in the chest. That my friends is not an easy thing to do. Let's not make an intimidating situation seem so easy to achieve success just my merely kicking, because believe me, it is not. To this day I still think what I could have done differently to stop my situation from happening, but kicking wouldn't have solved anything. By the way, the dog was an Akita/Chow mix that attacked me.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

One time I was out in the middle of nowhere in the rocky mountains. took 30 minutes of off road driving just to get there. we let me dog out so she can run next to the car to stretch her legs for just a ways...out of nowhere a husky and a lab mixish dog came out and started circling my dog. At the time i didn't know what to do and she was my first dog and i've only had her not even a year. the dogs weren't paying attention to me so i got a big rock off the ground and planned on dropping it on the husky's head. the dog turned around and saw me with the rock and they both ran for it 
dogs definitely pick up on our senses-i would have KILLED him


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

MicheleMarie said:


> One time I was out in the middle of nowhere in the rocky mountains. took 30 minutes of off road driving just to get there. we let me dog out so she can run next to the car to stretch her legs for just a ways...out of nowhere a husky and a lab mixish dog came out and started circling my dog. At the time i didn't know what to do and she was my first dog and i've only had her not even a year. the dogs weren't paying attention to me so i got a big rock off the ground and planned on dropping it on the husky's head. the dog turned around and saw me with the rock and they both ran for it
> dogs definitely pick up on our senses-i would have KILLED him


I have used the motion of bending over to pick something up when there was nothing there. Just that motion was enough to make the dog back off. I wouldn't be surprised if it is in their DNA after millions of years of dodging sticks and rocks to instinctively recognize that motion.


----------



## susee (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, if anyone else is got some good on the spot in a jam remedies please post them.. As a women, not incredibly strong, in a real jam any tips appreciated.


----------

